# Balance boards - which one for beginner



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

oh hello, -wave hand- 44yo mom here!
This year, I have the same urge of you. I have an open topic on similar subject. At the end, I decided to follow jib series of snowboard addiction. I made my own cardboard balance bar and I am at almost episode 7. I use my real snowboard because it is old, not particularly good and I don't care if it breaks.

What I am doing may be totally useless and it is unrelated to my actual snoboarding skills. But I do it anyway because I strongly want to do something snowboard-related and this is helping me.

I don't know about balance bars, so I will follow myself other people advice.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Whirly Board Spinning Balance Board | One Board for any Lifestyle 

I stand on that all the time at work. Pretty great and not too challenging; some of those balance boards you really have to focus on what you're doing. This one can be that but you can also just stand on it and type.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m 52. My wife gave me the indo board for Xmas. It’s pretty cool. Definitely activates some muscles. Don’t practice on a hard surface!!! But it’s all good now that I have the hang of it. It’s used in the home gym with padded floors. Now I’m trying to figure out new things to do on it. Mix it up with squats, dancing to punk rock, hold a squat in snowboard stance. The newest is dumbbell curls. Two 20lb dumbbells on that bad boy fires up the core. But be careful. Just saw something on TV where Brooke shields broke her leg on the indo board [emoji1787]


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> But be careful. Just saw something on TV where Brooke shields broke her leg on the indo board [emoji1787]


I went flying on mine once. I somehow managed to get it lined up wrong so the ledge that's meant to stop it flying out sideways was on the drum. So as soon as I stood on it, it shot out from underneath me, launching me into the air. I came down hard on my thigh, so can see how it might result in a break if you land on something like a dumbbell on the floor.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Radialhead said:


> I went flying on mine once. I somehow managed to get it lined up wrong so the ledge that's meant to stop it flying out sideways was on the drum. So as soon as I stood on it, it shot out from underneath me, launching me into the air. I came down hard on my thigh, so can see how it might result in a break if you land on something like a dumbbell on the floor.


Yeah me too. Happens so fast. And you’re especially prone to it when you first start out. Nothing on the floor around you.


----------



## steveM70 (Jan 26, 2020)

Scalpelman said:


> I’m 52. My wife gave me the indo board for Xmas. It’s pretty cool. Definitely activates some muscles. Don’t practice on a hard surface!!! But it’s all good now that I have the hang of it. It’s used in the home gym with padded floors. Now I’m trying to figure out new things to do on it. Mix it up with squats, dancing to punk rock, hold a squat in snowboard stance. The newest is dumbbell curls. Two 20lb dumbbells on that bad boy fires up the core. But be careful. Just saw something on TV where Brooke shields broke her leg on the indo board [emoji1787]


An old yoga mat under the roller slow it down a bit and makes it easier. Slower is better to start


----------

